# Worst MVC I've been on.



## Phridae (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.themilwaukeechannel.com/traffic...818/detail.html

It was so cool.
I was there!


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 23, 2005)

Worst MVC... "It was cool."   HAHA  You gotta love our sick humor.

So what are the details?


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 23, 2005)

LOL, unfortunately we can only say that to each other.

Sucks for them, but awesome for you! Yes give us the details!


----------



## ma2va92 (Jul 23, 2005)

Five people were injured, two seriously.


it was cool----- I was there...

it's sad when we... look for other to have pain and lost to make us have a cool day

not going to pick on you.... cause I have caught myself saying stuff like that to

but just a couple of weeks ago... got a call for what sounded like a fender bender

there to find a 20 yo young lady DOA were her car hit the back of a truck.. hard 

enough to take the fire wall of the car and wrap it up over the top of her head

had to break out the last piece on unbroken glass.. to get to her only to find a 

life-less girl.

when the call when  out first though was another mva/mvc/10-50 .. what ever you

want to call it... 

this was not my first.. but was my worst.....

that maybe why the thinking has change a bit


----------



## Jon (Jul 23, 2005)

The best quote I saw about Fire and EMS wanting "good" calls was in a book I read about a year ago - talking about firefighters sitting around telling of "good calls" while waiting for the next big one....

"Firefighters don't want to wish harm on anyone, but we all train very hard, and just want the opportunity to practice our vocation... same with ems...."

Jon


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jul 23 2005, 10:09 AM
> *
> "Firefighters don't want to wish harm on anyone, but we all train very hard, and just want the opportunity to practice our vocation...
> 
> *


 That's good, I like that.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 23, 2005)

IMO the worst MVC's involve

#1 Incineration - the smell sticks to everything

#2 Decapitation - Seeing the skin on the neck fold down in is just freaky

#3 Eviseration - I don't like the smell of intestines

#4 Child DOA - Doesn't top the worst list, makes the top 5

#5 Severe Fractures/Bones Shattered -  When the patient feels like they are stuffed with Jello from head to toe - THAT IS WEIRD.


----------



## Phridae (Jul 23, 2005)

I dont have a working computer at the moment. But for the next hour I do!

So, for the details. 

I'm down at the station reading a JEMS magazine. Darien gets toned out for a MVC. A few minutes later county reports a police unit on scene. The police dude says hes got a garbage truck on its side and multiple vehicles involved. Darien asks for Paratech to be dispatched (Darien is only BLS. Paratech has a station in Delavan, and one in East Troy (20 minutes north) and a bunch in Milwaukee) County dells Darien that Paratech does not have any ALS units in the county today. So Darien says nevermind, they'll be fine without any help. This is when one of the fire/emt guys walks in and tries to stick his head up his butt.  This is to imitate the chief of Darien Rescue. This is also when county says "Darien, do you understand you have a garbage truck on its side, a semi involved, multiple vehicles involved with unknown injuries." 20 seconds later, Darien asks for Delavan Rescue to be toned out. HOT DAMN! I'm in sandals, but my chief says "I dont care, just stick close to the truck" Well...we get out there and I'm in awe of this garbage truck on its side.  I see this van thats very well mushed, to say the least.  My chief tells me to spike some lines on the back and get things set up. I do that then stand outside our rig just watching. They're tearing appart this van to get this lady out.  I can't see whats going on with the truck because I'm looking at the underside of it.  Then I see my chief off in the distance waving his arms at me, so I start walking across, and my chief motions for me to run, so I do. I'm running though large piles of glass saying to my self "No glass in my sandals, no glass in my sandals, no glass in my sandals." He just wants me to help with some people who where in a Jeep that were minorly injured. There were 3 people in this Jeep. A man was driving and his wife in the passenger seat. His mother was in the back seat, passenger side. They were towing a covered trailor with ATV's in it, with a wheel chair. The mother in the backseat is fine. She has MS and can't walk. We get her out of the back seat on to a cot and in the back of a Darien rig.  I do a quick assessment and get a set of vitals. Then they bring in another patient, the man who was driving, my pt. son. He's fine. Mad he cant use a pillow being bored and all. I get help from a Medix medic. We sit on scene for about another half hour because they landed two Flight for Life birds on either end of this accident. The flighted the driver of the garbage truck and the lady from the van. Now, before I forget. The van crashed into the garbage truck after the truck was on its side. So basically this van ran into a steel wall. She was okay, but because of the mechanism she was flighted. The driver of the truck had a possible femur fx, almost a complete amputation of one of his feet and some other stuff. He was not wearing his seat belt.  Umm....when we finally get on our way to the hospital with the two patients I have in the back of a Darien rig my chief calls me on the radio asking where I am. I say I'm in the back of 2390 going to Mercy. He just laugh and says alright. Sooo..thats it. I learned later that the lady from the van was okay. Just bumps and bruises. The driver of the truck did lose his foot and I'm not clear on the poss. femur fx.  But thats that.  I probably didnt need to include half of what I did, but oh well.


Oh yeah. I don't know really which vehicle was going what way. I do know that the Jeep was headed into Delavan. The driver said suddenly this garbage truck was crossing the center line. I dont know what happened with the semi. The garbage truck did hit the Jeep, but just enough to transfer some paint. The major damage to the Jeep was from the trailor that it was towing that detached itself and was a crumpled mess 20 feet away. So yeah. I'm still unclean as to how this accident occured. 

Finally. Thats all. I think. I hope.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 24, 2005)

One reason you should never buy a jeep.


----------



## emtchicky156 (Jul 29, 2005)

We were sitting at the hospital listening to that call as it progressed, went like crazy to clean the rig and finish paperwork just in case we got called to assist. We also heard them asking where you were and were laughing about the fact that delavan couldnt keep track of their emt's. I do have a question though why were you in sandals? We arent even supposed to wear sandals or open toed shoes to the station much less to a call and never ever allowed on an mva without turnout gear,boots,and helmets. Maybe this isnt protocol for you guys, but it should be. Safety first.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 29, 2005)

On the whole "cool" thing, here is how I think of it:

When I say a call was "cool", it's not because of the pain or destruction.  It's because of some medical/clinical aspect.  I saw a rhythm I'd never seen in real life before.  A treatment that's relatively new to our service worked well.  I was able to ease a patient's pain.  Some aspect of the patient's A&P was different from anything I'd ever seen and I was able to learn from it.  THOSE are "cool" calls to me.


----------



## vtemti (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jul 23 2005, 04:38 AM
> * Worst MVC... "It was cool."  HAHA You gotta love our sick humor.
> *


That's why I like this place. We can express our feelings to each other in ways where any lay person would think that we were nuts. 

Sounds and looks like it was a good one phridae. Wish I could'a been there.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)

Anything that involves extrication and the stopping of bleeding. Is cool. It's not my emergency, it's theirs. And the better I feel about it, the better I can perform. If I got all hyped up, sympathetic, and sad for everyone, I couldn't do anything at all.

People that don't understand - don't work in EMS.


----------



## Phridae (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtchicky156_@Jul 29 2005, 09:10 AM
> * We were sitting at the hospital listening to that call as it progressed, went like crazy to clean the rig and finish paperwork just in case we got called to assist. We also heard them asking where you were and were laughing about the fact that delavan couldnt keep track of their emt's. I do have a question though why were you in sandals? We arent even supposed to wear sandals or open toed shoes to the station much less to a call and never ever allowed on an mva without turnout gear,boots,and helmets. Maybe this isnt protocol for you guys, but it should be. Safety first. *


 I was told to put my radio on Darien. So I did. Apparently my chief was yelling things to me on our Rescue channel. Yeah. 

I told him I had sandals on before we left. He said he didnt care. *shrugs*


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jul 29 2005, 10:59 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jul 29 2005, 10:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-emtchicky156_@Jul 29 2005, 09:10 AM
> * We were sitting at the hospital listening to that call as it progressed, went like crazy to clean the rig and finish paperwork just in case we got called to assist. We also heard them asking where you were and were laughing about the fact that delavan couldnt keep track of their emt's. I do have a question though why were you in sandals? We arent even supposed to wear sandals or open toed shoes to the station much less to a call and never ever allowed on an mva without turnout gear,boots,and helmets. Maybe this isnt protocol for you guys, but it should be. Safety first. *


I was told to put my radio on Darien. So I did. Apparently my chief was yelling things to me on our Rescue channel. Yeah. 

I told him I had sandals on before we left. He said he didnt care. *shrugs* [/b][/quote]


Until you step on glass. Owie


----------



## Jon (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jul 29 2005, 11:59 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jul 29 2005, 11:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-emtchicky156_@Jul 29 2005, 09:10 AM
> * We were sitting at the hospital listening to that call as it progressed, went like crazy to clean the rig and finish paperwork just in case we got called to assist. We also heard them asking where you were and were laughing about the fact that delavan couldnt keep track of their emt's. I do have a question though why were you in sandals? We arent even supposed to wear sandals or open toed shoes to the station much less to a call and never ever allowed on an mva without turnout gear,boots,and helmets. Maybe this isnt protocol for you guys, but it should be. Safety first. *


I was told to put my radio on Darien. So I did. Apparently my chief was yelling things to me on our Rescue channel. Yeah. 

I told him I had sandals on before we left. He said he didnt care. *shrugs* [/b][/quote]
 My one squad is FD/EMS - "You will wear Full bunker gear or extrication suit on EVERY MVC" - No shorts or open-toe shoes on the rig... you put on bunker pants to take the call.

Other squad had piles of turnout gear... being from an "FD" culture, I find a set of gear that fits me, every shift. I don't leave station without it. Then again, most of our gear is raincoats on steroids, so I've taken to carrying a set oif the lightweight stuff and a heavy "structural-rated" jacket... only for "real" MVA's.  The sqaud says "everyone will wear gear on Fire standbys and MVC's" Very few do.

I usually wear boots, but tonite am wearing sneakers because I'm tired and had a long day. I'll put un the boots if I get an MVA.

Jon


----------



## EMTI&RESCUE (Aug 1, 2005)

Sounded like a great call. Its always a good call when you see, and/or learn something new. And sounded like a good pile up.


----------



## Rangat (Aug 17, 2005)

The two worst i've been on is:

1. A truck lost controll on an onramp, and drove over 17 cars.

2. PVA- Guy twisted and mingled around the wheel axil.

but yeah... h34r:


----------

